# Chino 2007 Airshow



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2007)

The Planes of Fame museum are hosting their annual airshow at the Chino Airport.

Last year, a P-26 was flown for the first time in 20 years at an airshow anywhere! It flew with a P-35 Guardsman , P-51 Mustang and F-86 in formation for the National anthem. From there, the show got better and better.

There is no official show page as yet, but you can visit the museum website to see the collection of aircraft and watch for updates about the show.

The Air Museum ~ Planes of Fame

This is one of the best shows that I have been to in my lifetime, and every year is awesome.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

Just seeing the static displays is worth the price of admission.

Then there's the mass formation that ends the show.... the rumble of 100,000 horsepower!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

so why do you pronouce this "Cheeno" but China as "Chine-a"?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 21, 2007)

> well i wouldn't complain Wanaka's still the largest aircshow in the southern hemisphere isn't it?



Yeah but its not like I can drive to Wanaka, there's that whole Tasman Sea thingy thats in the way I believe that the Avalon airshow is the biggest in the Southern Hemisphere.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> so why do you pronouce this "Cheeno" but China as "Chine-a"?



Remember that Southern California was originally full of Spanish speaking people and mosty place names are of Spanish origins (Los Angeles, San Francisco, etc). Chino is one of the Spanish names. So it's Chino, like Latino. What is ironic about that is that the word Chino, in literal translation from Spanish, means Chinese!


----------



## Thunderhawk88 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have been going to Chino's Air Show for many years and have missed very few. They put on a tremendous show!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thunderhawk88 said:


> I have been going to Chino's Air Show for many years and have missed very few. They put on a tremendous show!



How long have you been going?

Did you go to the last two?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

what special happened in the last two?


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 23, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> what special happened in the last two?



Year 2005 had five P47's in a formation flight. Plus I was there.

Year 2006, Evans and I were there.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are a few of the highlights from last year. Every year, something unique and uber-cool happens. Seeing the P-26 fly was really cool. Where else will you see a Zero in formation with a P-51A?

I got 40 galleries of photos from that show that I posted on my website.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 25, 2007)

Where is it? I think I'll go.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 25, 2007)

This is in Southern California, about 35 miles to the NE of Disneyland.


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 26, 2007)

X


----------



## evangilder (Jan 26, 2007)

Is that you next to Steve Hinton, Chingachook?


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 27, 2007)

X


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks! Yes, Steve is an real cool guy. And talk about a guy that has flown almost everything!


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 27, 2007)

Chingagook, check out my thread for all the Chino pics I've taken over the past 25 years.


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 27, 2007)

X


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 27, 2007)

No Ching I will not ban you for something trivial. However I will never apologize to someone who outright insults me. You need to learn your place and not try and be a moderator. Read the private messages that I sent to you and drop it allright.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

don't worry Ching we've all been there but adler's a good guy you wont get banned for something like this, just chalk it up as you owing adler a fine British Ale...........

fortunately given the number of times i've had run ins with the mods i'm too young to buy beer


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 28, 2007)

Offer to buy Adler a Budweiser and see what happens to you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

the exact opposite of what would happen if someone made the same offer to you you water... i mean bud loving freak


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Offer to buy Adler a Budweiser and see what happens to you.



Ill punch you in the face!


----------



## Chingachgook (Jan 28, 2007)

X


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2007)

Watch it mister!


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 30, 2007)

sparks are a flying.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 30, 2007)

Not really....


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 31, 2007)

I know.
Well, I can't go to it, I only have enough money to visit my girlfriend, and even that's a stretch.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

girlfriend or Chino, no contest really


----------



## evangilder (Jan 31, 2007)

I just got word that Glacier Girl, the P-38 that they dug out of the ice is appearing at Chino! I hope they fly her with 23 ski-doo. What shots that would make, 2 P-38s together in formation! YIPEE!


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 5, 2007)

Any recommendations for local hotels - I am starting to feel like I need to
seriously commit to making this air show...


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 5, 2007)

Plenty of hotels are in the area (10 mile radius). If youre serious, I will get you some information for which city to look for to stay.

As a bonus, the March AFB museum is a 30 minute drive away. They have LOTS of aircraft on static display.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2007)

Or you could probably stay here relatively cheap:


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 6, 2007)

I think I would rather catch AIDS...


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> girlfriend or Chino, no contest really



Well, with her it is a big contest. Though, to tell the truth, I'd rather go out with her then go there. OR I could take her there with me.....hmmmmm.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 7, 2007)

Is somone looking through the window on the pic?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> Well, with her it is a big contest. Though, to tell the truth, I'd rather go out with her then go there. OR I could take her there with me.....hmmmmm.



At your age there really is no contest. You are young, enjoy your life and do things that you have not done before. There are more girls out there to choose from anyhow.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> Is somone looking through the window on the pic?



That's actually the Bates Motel set from the movie "Psycho". That's Norman Bates looking out the window. It was intended as a joke, I guess that one flopped!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm I will have to go back and watch the movie. I dont quite remember that.

I knew it was a joke, but did not remember that it was from that movie.


----------



## Erich (Feb 8, 2007)

in any case don;t miss it. went to one some years ago in the fall to hear hans Busch give his two cents about the war and flying the Me 262A-2. It was a first for Chino when they pulled out the recon 262 on display there. There was talk from several of the workers that the intent was to get the bird flying again. Great as well watching Marseille's old Bf 109E rebuild flying. The engine was purring like a kitten. After everyone left an hour or so they pulled the 262 around the hanger and Hans hopped in the cockpit and in his fluent German ran through the whole gammit of ready take off instructions as he had been trained to do so many years ago ........... that was special / wish someone would of been there to capture that on film.

March field is a worthy trip as well after the Chino experience with out a doubt I concur with Eric on that ...... and others. If I could swing it I would be down from parts north


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 8, 2007)

Any hotel recommendations are appreciated. I am by nature a country boy
and the LA area rattles me. I will seriously try to make this one.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know the cost difference, but flying into Ontario Airport would be closer and easier than flying into LAX. I don't know of any hotels nearby as it's a local show for me. Let me see what I can find out.


----------



## trackend (Feb 9, 2007)

It's no good Eric what ever the missus says Im going to get state side to catch a show can't this year she's allready raided the piggy bank for Italy but I've just got to do one soon apso-bleeding-lutely brilliant, as for Bates motel I hear his moms a real looker but the showers could do with a clean.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 9, 2007)

Woops!

Well, I love her to much. She's to good for me. Seems strange for a 17 year old to say, but hell, a real life Romeo and Juleit story I guess. Except the death part....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2007)

If you say so man...


----------



## Bullo Loris (Feb 12, 2007)

Very very nice pictures, compliments!.

Bullo Loris


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2007)

The Planes of Fame Airshow page is up! They are still getting the pages updated, but it is here. 

Planes of Fame Airshow 2007 - May 19-20 - Chino Airport


----------



## zebraa51 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello Everone Glad too be able too get into here Chino is Like Warbird Heaven Only Better There` Angels Fly....... Long Remember The RB-51 Red Baron Mr. Steve Hinton For what He and The whole Chino Group has added too Aviation Hooooooooo-Rayyyyyyyy


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2007)

Latest info from someone at POF:

No F-22 this year, sadly. The P-59 is iffy, it may or may not be ready in time, but if it is, it will fly!

BIGGEST BADDEST MOST AWESOME NEWS!!!
2 (*TWO*) P-38s will be in formation (Glacier Girl and 23 Skidoo) and there _may _be more than 2 in the formation! Schedule is imminent on the website. Stay tuned. 

Man, I am getting even more excited about this show now!


----------



## AAA_leadsled (Mar 1, 2007)

One day I will make the trip, one day hehehehehe.

I imagine I would be in heaven for a long time, sooooo many warbirds!
Definetly would have to make a trip to March AFB since my dad was stationed there in the 60s. 

A P38 from Chino did make it to Charleston a couple of years ago, first time I had seen one up close, that is one sweet bird!


----------



## Erich (Mar 1, 2007)

Eric, since there are at least 2 ? P-38's I would expect some P-38 vets to be on hand............keep an eye out  

E ~


----------



## evangilder (Mar 1, 2007)

Wilco, but my eyes (and lens) will be on the sky most of the day. Once flying starts there, it's non-stop. But there is some lull in the morning and there should be time to find them, if they are around. I will be meeting a P-38 vet this spring/summer that was part of the 94th FS (Hat in Ring) of the 1st FG by the name of Robert Harris. He is the uncle of one of my coworkers.


----------



## Erich (Mar 2, 2007)

1st fg eh ..may I make a request and have a signature of him put on something ? would the veteran be Francis "Bucky" Harris the CO of the 94th fs ?

no doubt Eric they guys wil be milling around the P-38's before they take off

wishing I could be there to witness this ........

E ~


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2007)

Nope, not Bucky, Robert Dalton Harris. His twin brother was a B-24 pilot. If I get some great shots of the P-38s, I will have him sign a couple for me.


----------



## Erich (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks Eric, hmmmmmmmm now to find the guy somewhere in the squadron logs. do you have any info to share on the gent here ?..... dates of service in the 94th fs ?

E ~


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2007)

From what I understand, he was with them in North Africa before going to the Pacific. He flew a P-38 called "Viking". I have seen a picture of it. I haven't spoken to him yet.


----------



## Erich (Mar 2, 2007)

ah so he did not stay with the 1st fg all war. thanks for that as it helps put things in perspective. now to see if a pic of his 38 is hiding somewhere on the net .......


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2007)

No, as far as I know, he was with them in North Africa AND the Pacific. Sorry, that wasn't clear initially. The pic I saw was brought in by his niece. I haven't seen a pic of that plane on the net, but it might be out there somewhere. I haven't done much digging on him as I know I will be speaking with him this spring/summer. There is a tentative plan to have him come to the Camarillo show in August.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 2, 2007)

Schedule posted:


> 11:15 - 11:25 :National Anthem and Missing Man Formation
> *Grumman Ironworks Flight F3F, Wildcat, Hellcat, Tigercat, Bearcat, Avenger*
> 
> 11:35 - 11:40 :Silver Wings
> ...



Anyone drooling yet?

The thought of THREE P-38s _in formation_ is enough to bring *any *warbird fan out!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 2, 2007)

Yea I cant wait to see the shots u get from those Lightnings...


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dont worry Les...... I will be making sure there are plenty of pics!

8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2007)

3 P38's!! How cool would that be to see, man I'm jealous of you guys! Can't wait to see all the pics, especially from The pacific theatre display


----------



## evangilder (Mar 3, 2007)

I have 5 Gigs of flash for my camera now, I had 3.5 for last year. I am thinking I may pick up another 2 GB card for this show. I shot very conservatively last year and almost ran out of space, but with this years lineup, I want to be able to shoot normally. You can count on me posting some shots of this one!


----------



## trackend (Mar 3, 2007)

Burn up those ccd's you guys we want a bucket full of shots, I agree with you
Les cant wait for the results and judging from the pics that have been posted before from you fellas we're in for a treat with 7 gigs Eric you'll be getting RSI pumping that shutter either that or you 'll be the first guy to do 100 exposure bracketing


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 3, 2007)

Eric, if I can make a recommendation for a specific shot/camera setting... I know u've been screwin around with prop blur and exposure speeds... How bout trying to hit the 38's in a flyby with their props at a standstill, no blur... Try getting a couple different shots... Ur camera allow u to take speed shots with different exposure rates??? 

Man Im jealous now...


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thats right Evans!!!!!

When those P38's come flying by, we want to see the Hamilton-Standard insignia on those props!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 3, 2007)

Guys, there is no challenge in getting an airplane while stopping the props. Set the shutter at 1/1000- to 1/2000 and all you have to do is point in the general direction of the sky. The problem with that is that there isn't much depth of field and the details won't be as sharp. I am looking for shots that I can blow up into gallery prints, like 16x20, or 20x30.

You want the sense of motion. Otherwise, they look like models. The clear airplane with good prop blur is the money shot.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2007)

Got a report from the airport...

F-15's have arrived. They flew some passes on arrival.

The are 6 P-51 Mustangs on the airfield with more coming!

The 3rd P-38 has arrived on the field.

*Rumor*...a 4th P-38 is on its way...just Rumor mind you (THIS COULD BE AWESOME!!!)

The Super Hornets arrive tomorrow.

All new courtesy of Gar and Britt and dated yesterday.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2007)

Arrival day photos 1, courtesy of Britt Dietz. Britt's photography is nothing short of amazing.

Planes of Fame Airshow 2007 - Photo Gallery


----------



## Heinz (May 18, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2007)

Heres a close up pic of the B17 wing where the "big" bird hit it.


----------



## syscom3 (May 20, 2007)

Heres some of todays pictures.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2007)

Nicely done, syscom.


----------



## Erich (May 23, 2007)

sys do you know what 8th AF bomb group the B-17 is suppose to be from ??

those 38's look sharp ! ......thanks


----------



## syscom3 (May 23, 2007)

447th BG.


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2007)

447th BG, Erich. It has a square k on the tail.


----------



## Erich (May 23, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2007)

Heres some pics I took.


----------



## syscom3 (May 24, 2007)

Heres a few more.


----------



## Wildcat (May 25, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2007)

Good stuff, Syscom


----------



## Heinz (May 26, 2007)

Fantastic shots syscom


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 9, 2007)

Heres a shot of the heritage flight for the airshow.

The pic came out fairly good considering the problems I was having with the camera.


----------



## trackend (Sep 9, 2007)

Cheers for those super shots SY. 
I just love all those wonderful aircraft its a great credit to the guys behind the scenes who keep them so immaculate. I wish we had as nicer weather over her as you get in the states it really shows off those planes at there best.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2007)

Chino weather is spotty though. They get the morning haze which some show weekends never clears. But on the whole, the weather here is better for shows than I remember of the gray skies at shows in the UK. 

I think that every picture I am able to take of these wonderful pieces of history is testament to the army of volunteers who work so hard to keep them flying.


----------



## trackend (Sep 9, 2007)

Well you certainly do them justice Eric.
Hope you have a few more shots SY I love em


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2007)

Heres another of Glacier Gal.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2007)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 15, 2007)

Here are a couple of mine. The haze was a killer this year.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 15, 2007)

Those are really good shots. Well Done !

Charles


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 15, 2007)

Good shots Eric.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Nov 6, 2007)

evangilder said:


> I just got word that Glacier Girl, the P-38 that they dug out of the ice is appearing at Chino! I hope they fly her with 23 ski-doo. What shots that would make, 2 P-38s together in formation! YIPEE!



Funny, since Yippee is a P-38. Can't wait till they get the YP-59A flying.(maby in the 2008 show) Also, are they planning to use authentic J-31 engines?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 6, 2007)

They are very close to the aircomet flying. I don't know what engines they will be using, but they are pretty true to original at Planes of Fame.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm just curious if they could get their hands on some working J31s. Maby the original engines were able to be restored. I live up in the Santa Clara valey, so I hope to get a chane to go. The closest museum to me is the Wings of History Museum in San Martin ( Wings of History Museum - Home ), they don't have much in the way of military aircraft, but there's some cool stuf none the less, including the models from the Flying Lady restaraunt. The closest thing to military a/c thy have is a 3/4 scale flying replica of a WWI Stahltaube. They also have a replica of the de Havilland DH.88 Comet.
Pretty neat place though, smal place, just 2 small hangers and a prop-shop, but a nice atmosphere, and they have an anual fly-in as well as other events (often the Model-T/Model-A Ford clubs). Completely donation and volunteer based.

Though I think they are helping in some restoration work on a B-25 tht's currently at San Martin airport. 

You know anybody from there?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2007)

I can't say I know anyone from there. I'll put in a note to some of my Planes of Fame friends and see what I can find out about the P-59.


----------



## kool kitty89 (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool, and thanks. 

It would be amazing if one of the Me-262 reproductions was shown in one of the airshows. So would a Meteor (I think it was mentioned that Planes Of Fame's Mk 4 is in decent condition, but engine-less). Add a P-80 and their Vampire and you could have all the the WWII jet fighters of the war (except Heinkel's but no more 280s and I would doubt the 162s have stood up well enough to allow flight restoration). (though I expect the Me-262 would be the least likely occurance, though the others don't seem so unlikely, especially since POF has them locally even if only static for the P-80 and Meteor)  Even if not all were flying it would still be cool to see them together.

Though they say to have a Flying Mk IV vampire, and to my knowledge this model was never built. (not even prototypes)

Too bad most museums are so conservative with their aircraft. If there were more living museums, maby some of the 10 or so 262s left might still be flying.

Planes of fame flies the last fully authentic Zero and P-26 and the Northrop N9M. All almost infinately more scarse than the 262, but I guess they just appreciate living history more than many others do. Hell, there are only 6 P-59s left and that's if you incluse the original prototupe and the one at Edwards AFB mounted on a pole.

Planes of Fame doesn't have a Me-262, do they. Because wikipedia lists them as having one of the survivors, but I didn't see one listed in the POF inventory online. (ps they misspelled Lockheed as Lockeed in all but one case on the POF inventory) I know they have He 162 though there was a rumor that they sold it to a german museum, I hope not. =( Messerschmitt Me 262 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Museum Aircraft Inventory - The Air Museum ~ Planes of Fame

Ok, I looked it up and found out that "Marge" (the Me-262A-1a/U3, with nose replaced with the fighter-type one) was sold to Paul Allen and has been moved to Flying Heritage Collection Also it looks like they're is restoring it, possibly to flight condition? Ironicly the HFC is located very near to where the Me 262 project is and they are actually moving to a new facility based at Paine Feild, so it will be at the same location as the Me 262 project. I wonther what the project people will think if the HFC gets their original Me 262 flying right under the Me 262 project's nose. 
If it is restored to flight status and they decide to show it in shows, maby it'll show at Chino sometime. Have any of the FHC aircraft gone to POF before?


----------

